
Medical Errors is a top-3 cause of death in the USA - dhxjsbd
https://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i2139.full
======
forgotmypw
I've long believed that if you engage the medical system without being ready
to question every decision and action-- or having someone on your side to do
it for you-- you're playing a dangerous game.

------
rasz
[https://twitter.com/billgates/status/1138520780042465280](https://twitter.com/billgates/status/1138520780042465280)

[https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/products/databriefs/db328.htm#fig4](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/products/databriefs/db328.htm#fig4)

------
SHAKEDECADE
I would love to see their numbers but the site’s login/paywall is, well, a
wall.

~~~
throw_away
Here is the full article:
[https://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i2139](https://www.bmj.com/content/353/bmj.i2139)
(which you can get by hitting PDF, even though this isn't a PDF)

